# Backgroundsound in firefox



## Earl-Grey (23. Dezember 2004)

wie bitte kann man sound in den hintergrund einbinden, das er auch in firefox hörbar ist!? ich habe

<bgsound src="sound.wav" loop="1">

verwendet!

In IE hörbar, doch in firefox nicht!!


----------



## redlama (23. Dezember 2004)

Schau das das hier mal an!

redlama


----------



## Gumbo (23. Dezember 2004)

Ersteinmal gibt es das bgsound-Element nicht. Es ist wohl mal wieder eins der vielen von Microsoft ausgedachten.

Versuch mal Folgendes:
	
	
	



```
<object data="sound.wav" codetype="audio/x-wav"></object>
```


----------

